# Espresso cups



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

At present I have my shot glasses which I only really use for dialling in and I got a couple of porcelain espresso cups from John Lewis but I don't like them at all. They are too thin and I don't like the flat bottom on them as it makes a splashy mess.

Can anyone point me to where to get those good little ones that are thick, round and narrow towards the bottom? Doesn't matter if they are branded.

Many thanks.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you looked on Hasbean ??


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try http://www.coffeecups.co.uk they have a wide selection, thats where I got mine, or coffee hit who advertise on here.


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

Mathew Algie?

http://www.matthewalgie.com/everything.html

Remember if you order from them I think its a fiver shipping ( next day) and they only deliver to a place of work.

Coffee hit?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-cups/c21

cheers


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Try http://www.coffeecups.co.uk they have a wide selection, thats where I got mine, or coffee hit who advertise on here.


OOOO I like that site.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

ripley said:


> OOOO I like that site.


 I know what you mean! good service from them as well, cups arrived quickly and very well packed, and they don't mind small orders.

ACF cups are also very good, not sure if you can still get them in the UK, someone here will know!

Now if you like nice sites...

try Bella Barista lots of nice shiny things to tempt !!


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Now if you like nice sites...
> 
> try Bella Barista lots of nice shiny things to tempt !!


NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I can't- I promised myself I wouldn't sin on a Sunday


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

ripley said:


> NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I can't- I promised myself I wouldn't sin on a Sunday


Go on you know you want to







!!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I love my d'Ancap cups which I bought from Coffee Hit. They are relatively expensive but I have not yet found better.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

If d'Ancap are the ones currently on the Coffee Hit website, I think you will find they are the same as the ones that coffeecups supply so worth checking prices


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Coffeehit sells Inker and d'Ancap cups and I have seen d'Ancap cups also sold at Londinium Espresso:

http://londiniumespresso.com/blogs/londinium-espresso-blog/3380422-second-generation-londinium-espresso-cups-from-ancap-of-italy

The cups on Coffeecups look good and I do like the look of the Como design although cannot personally comment on how they compare to d'Ancap, Inker or other makes such as ACF. If others on the forum recommend them then I would expect they will be good.


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Go on you know you want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I've sinned, but only by half- I wore my pilot sunglasses for protection







.....that Rocket Espresso GIOTTO EVOLUZIONE doesn't look quite as shiny and I don't want one


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi.....just my 2 penneth'. I like thick walled cups and have recently found these:

http://www.caffeginevra.co.uk/www.caffeginevra.co.uk/info.php?p=14

I requested some more pics and can verify that the current generation of 'Ginevra' cups are thicker than those in the photo on the website. They are thick walled, rounded bottom interior and narrow too. I have gone with the 'branded' version (which doesn't bother me at all) as they are the better of the 2 types that I found at Ginevra. I was dealing with Anthony (the owner) and his customer service has been second to none. I thought I was going to find it very difficult to source the cups I wanted. These are ACF quality at generic-brand prices. (these are my own thoughts and I am in no way affiliated with Ginevra, just wanted to pass on the info as I know how difficult it is to find decent cups in the UK).


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I have lovely little Bei & Nannini espresso cups I bought from their outlet in Lucca. OK, a bit far to go, but you do get a holiday out of it!

Great shap, size and colour. They do white with red writing and logo. I have the beige with brown writing and logo.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

You won't get better than d'Ancap who I use for Cappu/F-W but I use these espresso cups which I adore.http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/white-ischia-espresso-cup-70ml-2-5oz/p928 If you buy a set of 6 they are also very reasonable.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Due to having no clean espresso cups the other day I pulled a shot into a 150ml tulip & was suprised... the aroma was more clearly defined in the cup and the flavour profile appeared to have changed for the better. I wonder if we are loosing out by drinking out of such small vessels, after all taste is greatly contributed-to by smell! You wouldnt serve a fine wine in a tiny glass filled near to the top....

Different shaped cups for different varietals, anyone?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

ripley said:


> Okay, I've sinned, but only by half- I wore my pilot sunglasses for protection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure....Abolutley 100% sure... you know you deserve one!


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I got the como espresso cups from coffeecups. These are perfect. The espresso falls just nicely into the cup and it is just the right weight and feel. Thanks


----------

